# Sons Of Murder Victim Attack Her Killer At Sentencing



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 12, 2019)

YOUNGSTOWN, Ohio (WFMJ/CNN) - Chaos broke out inside an Ohio courtroom Thursday when a convicted murderer was blindsided by the victim’s sons.

Sixty-two-year-old Dale Williams was set to be sentenced for the murder of Elizabeth Pledger Stewart. The victim's daughter was about to make a statement when the victim's sons jumped Williams.

It took deputies some time to get the situation under control. One of the men was tased.

“He killed my mother, man,” the man said as deputies handcuffed him. “That was my mama! She took care of me, bro, when nobody else did.”

The brothers were arrested and will serve 30-days in jail for contempt of court.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jul 12, 2019)

Tragic , I would be in the same state of mind

Looks like the officers let them get a few good licks in 

I hope they don’t loose their jobs with the 30 day jail sentence for contempt


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 12, 2019)

He deserved a beating. I’m sorry he didnt get more. 

I looked up the murder and it looks like he had a car chase with the mom and then emptied the gun on her in broad daylight in front of witnesses. She also has a 14 year old daughter.


----------



## Kiowa (Jul 12, 2019)

Not saying it's right, but I do understand...
brought tears to my eyes, just watching it and reading the back story...


----------



## SoniT (Jul 12, 2019)

I totally understand.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 12, 2019)

They did right.

Forgiveness is overrated.


----------



## LiftedUp (Jul 12, 2019)

> *Man pleads guilty, gets 23 years for 2017 murder*
> 
> May 22, 2019 at 10:21a.m.
> 
> ...



I get it. Worth the 30 days.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 12, 2019)

Good.


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Jul 12, 2019)

They should allow a family beat- down at every murder sentencing.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jul 12, 2019)

There is a reason why mothers are sacred.

Whoop his ***.

Hopefully, they will let them out sooner than 30 days.


----------



## GinnyP (Jul 12, 2019)

Let them out! Let them out!


----------



## LostInAdream (Jul 13, 2019)

They had to lay hands on that man, I’m sure if he wasn’t in jail he’d be dead!!


----------

